# German Shepherd Rescue Network of Ontario



## Wolfgeist

Leslee (misslesleedavis1 here on the forum) and I have begun getting started on a volunteer-based, non-profit rescue network for German Shepherds in Ontario, Canada!

We are looking for other volunteers to help us with core duties, and volunteers to help with the standard duties of fostering, networking, rescue, etc. This is also a continued effort to help with public education about the breed and responsible breeding (and hopefully reduce unwanted GSDs in shelters as a result)!

If anyone in Ontario, Canada (or Canada in general, or even the U.S) is interested in getting involved - please let us know! Even if all you do is share information on the dogs to help them find forever homes, we could use you!

German Shepherd Rescue Network of Ontario - Home

https://www.facebook.com/pages/German-Shepherd-Rescue-Network-of-Ontario/761019383966479

We currently have two GSDs in the North Bay area (one is a pregnant 5 year old female, one is an 8 year old male) - both need neuter/spay (unless we find a home with a responsible owner who can manage an intact animal) and foster homes for evaluation and eventually placement.

Thanks to anyone who is interested in helping us save GSDs!


----------



## katieliz

Wonderful, and such a need! As a fellow rescuer, can I respectfully ask you to reconsider your newly formed rescue's position on placing intact animals, no matter how responsible the prospective owner is/appears to be. Please. 

Thank you SO much for helping shepherds in need. There are SO many.

Katherine
Great Lakes Shepherd Rescue
(Currently inactive due to health issues)


----------



## Wolfgeist

katieliz said:


> Wonderful, and such a need! As a fellow rescuer, can I respectfully ask you to reconsider your newly formed rescue's position on placing intact animals, no matter how responsible the prospective owner is/appears to be. Please.
> 
> Thank you SO much for helping shepherds in need. There are SO many.
> 
> Katherine
> Great Lakes Shepherd Rescue
> (Currently inactive due to health issues)


Yeah... you're absolutely right. I haven't put thought into it my comment was a fleeting thought. We will make spay/neuter mandatory like every other rescue!

Thank you!


----------



## Quinnsmom

Long overdue! There has been no GSD specific rescue for years in Ontario. I wish you much success!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Quinnsmom said:


> Long overdue! There has been no GSD specific rescue for years in Ontario. I wish you much success!


This was exactly why we've started - there isn't really a strong force for GSD rescue in Ontario! Thank you for the well wishes, I hope we can save a lot of lives!


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Absolutely!

I am so happy to be part of it


----------



## Wolfgeist

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I am so happy to be part of it


I am so grateful to have you (as a friend and partner in this rescue!). LOL! I am so busy all the time, I would have been overwhelmed without you. YOU ROCK, girl!


----------



## Debanneball

This is an amazing venture you both are starting! If my situation were different, I would say 'count me in', but as things stand this moment I can't. But someday, I will apply to help! congratulations to you two!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Debanneball said:


> This is an amazing venture you both are starting! If my situation were different, I would say 'count me in', but as things stand this moment I can't. But someday, I will apply to help! congratulationS to you two!


Amazing and lots of work, luckily it is worth it! Thanks so much!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

This is wonderful! Kudos to you both! My contribution can only be that for the rest of my life, any dog I share my life with will be a rescue, as have been my last five. Question--would you consider placing a dog in Michigan?
Thinking of the future here, lol.

Susan


----------



## carmspack

will contribute product .

this way health problems , (weight , coat , digestive upset) can be improved and the dog looks and feels better and is more appealing to the adoptee .

how's that ?


----------



## misslesleedavis1

carmspack said:


> will contribute product .
> 
> this way health problems , (weight , coat , digestive upset) can be improved and the dog looks and feels better and is more appealing to the adoptee .
> 
> how's that ?


Amazing


----------



## Wolfgeist

carmspack said:


> will contribute product .
> 
> this way health problems , (weight , coat , digestive upset) can be improved and the dog looks and feels better and is more appealing to the adoptee .
> 
> how's that ?


Yes!! Amazing, thank you!!

Helps especially with the sick and neglected dogs!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> This is wonderful! Kudos to you both! My contribution can only be that for the rest of my life, any dog I share my life with will be a rescue, as have been my last five. Question--would you consider placing a dog in Michigan?
> Thinking of the future here, lol.
> 
> Susan


Thank you!

Yes, absolutely would! Doesn't matter where in North America... a good home is a good home!


----------



## Kyleigh

Where are you located in Ontario? What kind of help do you need?


----------



## Wolfgeist

Kyleigh said:


> Where are you located in Ontario? What kind of help do you need?


I personally am in Southern Ontario, same with Leslee... our team so far is all over Ontario. 

We need people for fostering, transport, networking dogs, fundraising and events (when we get there, but we aren't doing that while we are getting established) - I already have quite a few people willing to do temperament evaluations... need people to do home inspection in their area, other stuff like that!


----------



## GatorBytes

I'd like to help. Not sure how. Cannot foster re: G's dog aggressiveness.
Maybe some day. Networking, I have no real alliances, minimal FB friends.
Transport? Possible once I get a more reliable pet friendly vehicle - looking into minivan soon for G (sigh) otherwise I'd get a Camaro...lol

Admin work, processing applicants, taking e-mails etc. I have lots of free time.

Love the sight btw. beautiful pics...Hope Jesse finds the love she needs


----------



## Kyleigh

I can't foster - not enough room. But I can do home visits, training (not behavioural, but obedience). I'm anal and detail oriented so could help with organizing etc. I co founded ferret rescue society of ottawa - you google that - did that for 14 years - brought it to federal charity status and then stepped down and handed the reins over to a younger generation! I also quilt so could make dog related quilts for fund raisers. Let me know if any of this is helpful

Marion


----------



## Wolfgeist

GatorBytes said:


> I'd like to help. Not sure how. Cannot foster re: G's dog aggressiveness.
> Maybe some day. Networking, I have no real alliances, minimal FB friends.
> Transport? Possible once I get a more reliable pet friendly vehicle - looking into minivan soon for G (sigh) otherwise I'd get a Camaro...lol
> 
> Admin work, processing applicants, taking e-mails etc. I have lots of free time.
> 
> Love the sight btw. beautiful pics...Hope Jesse finds the love she needs


Thank you, my friend Ruth (Bluegirl Design) was kind enough to donate the logo and banners! 

Admin work, processing applicants and other stuff would be hugely useful. 

Anyone who uses Facebook and wants to get involved, request to join our closed team group! https://www.facebook.com/groups/332050170289098/


----------



## Wolfgeist

Kyleigh said:


> I can't foster - not enough room. But I can do home visits, training (not behavioural, but obedience). I'm anal and detail oriented so could help with organizing etc. I co founded ferret rescue society of ottawa - you google that - did that for 14 years - brought it to federal charity status and then stepped down and handed the reins over to a younger generation! I also quilt so could make dog related quilts for fund raisers. Let me know if any of this is helpful
> 
> Marion


Extremely helpful! I am new to this, so your experience is so helpful! I would love to have you help out in that regard!


----------



## Wolfgeist

carmspack said:


> will contribute product .
> 
> this way health problems , (weight , coat , digestive upset) can be improved and the dog looks and feels better and is more appealing to the adoptee .
> 
> how's that ?


Also, that is extremely generous of you. Thank you!!


----------



## Shade

Sure, anything I can do to help just ask . I volunteer for an all-breed rescue and love organizing things


----------



## misslesleedavis1

This is awesome


----------



## BowWowMeow

I'm super busy right now but if you need home visits near Buffalo and shelter evals in NF, Welland and St. Catherine's I could do help out in a couple of months. 

Do you have relationships with any shelters yet? I have worked with the folks at the Welland shelter a couple of times. They get a lot of gsds and were really great to work with. 

Do you have an adoption contract and rescue mentors? There are some really experienced folks on this board who could probably help you out with those types of things.


----------



## osito23

I'm no where near Ontario, but I wanted to say this this is a wonderful thing you're both doing. I wish you guys the best of luck in getting this going.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I think this is a great idea. Im nowhere near you folks but I wish you every sucess in helping GSDs find furever homes.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Thanks guys!


----------



## Wolfgeist

BowWowMeow said:


> I'm super busy right now but if you need home visits near Buffalo and shelter evals in NF, Welland and St. Catherine's I could do help out in a couple of months.
> 
> Do you have relationships with any shelters yet? I have worked with the folks at the Welland shelter a couple of times. They get a lot of gsds and were really great to work with.
> 
> Do you have an adoption contract and rescue mentors? There are some really experienced folks on this board who could probably help you out with those types of things.


Nope, started sending out e-mails yesterday to come shelters near me. Could really, really use some mentors, though. At least for me. Haha. 

We could definitely use your help with home visits in that area if you can! I need to add you to our list, so phone number OR e-mail contact, name, locations you can home visit. You can PM me that stuff!


----------



## Magwart

Having gone through starting up a new GSR just last year, here some thoughts about early planning that you might want to think about -- it took us 6 months to get all the legal, financial, and operational pieces in place before we ever pulled a dog. 

Intake requests will likely explode as soon as the world knows you exist, and you won't have time to catch-up on any of that "set up" work when you are racing to keep up. Very careful planning on the front-end help set us up to hit the ground running when we opened intake--I strongly recommend it to new rescues. 

I'm a big believer in protocols. If good ones are in developed, adopted, and followed, it makes decision-making and results predictable. Rescues that are managed on an ad hoc basis tend to make a lot of people mad (and have more in-fighting), over the long run. Try to practice good management techniques from the get-go. Set the rescue up so that its existence doesn't depend on any one person -- if a "core" person gets sick, the protocols are already there for it to function and another board member can step in without any operational hiccups. 

1. Insurance 

2. Project your first annual budget. If you don't have a finance or business background, find someone who can help. This is a tedious project, but it's a very important one. You should have some people who have rescued and know what it costs to vet a dog, and others who can help project other costs. Make a list of every conceivable category of expense, project adoption fees and donations (then add 10-20% to whatever you _think _your vet bills will cost, in case they run higher...as they probably will).

3. Adoption program -- adoption apps, contracts, follow-up, training support, and contingency plans for "returns" (no matter how well you screen, it will happen at some point). Get other good Canadian rescues to send you their apps and contracts.

4. Set up recurring fundraising sources (Amazon Smile, small local monthly events, annual regional events, etc.). Most of us who rescue hate the need to fund raise. It takes time away from dogs (who are the reason we do this). Without a structure in place to force the fundraising to happen regularly, it's easy to run out of money and run from one emergency GoFundMe campaign to another. 

5. Intake protocols (who will be trusted to temperament test, and what are they looking for? what do you do with sick dogs/foster quarantines? what are your intake priorities? [shelter dogs vs. private rehoming, young vs. old, etc.], what's the decision-making process for intake? [one person decides, or whole board decides]). You will have more dogs who need you than you can help, so get your board on the same page from Day One about priorities -- rescues that fight over intake tend to end up with lots of people mad all the time.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Magwart said:


> Having gone through starting up a new GSR just last year, here some thoughts about early planning that you might want to think about -- it took us 6 months to get all the legal, financial, and operational pieces in place before we ever pulled a dog.
> 
> Intake requests will likely explode as soon as the world knows you exist, and you won't have time to catch-up on any of that "set up" work when you are racing to keep up. Very careful planning on the front-end help set us up to hit the ground running when we opened intake--I strongly recommend it to new rescues.
> 
> I'm a big believer in protocols. If good ones are in developed, adopted, and followed, it makes decision-making and results predictable. Rescues that are managed on an ad hoc basis tend to make a lot of people mad (and have more in-fighting), over the long run. Try to practice good management techniques from the get-go.
> 
> 1. Insurance
> 
> 2. Project your first annual budget. If you don't have a finance or business background, find someone who can help. This is a tedious project, but it's a very important one. You should have some people who have rescued and know what it costs to vet a dog, and others who can help project other costs. Make a list of every conceivable category of expense, project adoption fees and donations (then add 10-20% to whatever you _think _your vet bills will cost, in case they run higher...as they probably will).
> 
> 3. Adoption program -- adoption apps, contracts, follow-up, training support, and contingency plans for "returns" (no matter how well you screen, it will happen at some point). Get other good Canadian rescues to send you their apps and contracts.
> 
> 4. Set up recurring fundraising sources (Amazon Smile, small local monthly events, annual regional events, etc.). Most of us who rescue hate the need to fund raise. It takes time away from dogs (who are the reason we do this). Without a structure in place to force the fundraising to happen regularly, it's easy to run out of money and run from one emergency GoFundMe campaign to another.
> 
> 5. Intake protocols (who will be trusted to temperament test, and what are they looking for? what do you do with sick dogs/foster quarantines? what are your intake priorities? [shelter dogs vs. private rehoming, young vs. old, etc.], what's the decision-making process for intake? [one person decides, or whole board decides]). You will have more dogs who need you than you can help, so get your board on the same page from Day One about priorities -- rescues that fight over intake tend to end up with lots of people mad all the time.


Thank you, thank you, thank you for writing this out for us!!


----------



## Stonemoore

I applied to join the FB group. I have my hands pretty full with my first ever GSD pup, but I think the idea of a GSD focused rescue is wonderful. Having dealt with a few rescues as an adoptee, and having worked in a wildlife rescue, I think Magwar's comments are EXTREMELY important/salient.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Magwart and everyones comments are helpful and wonderful. The support we are receiving already is humbling.
We are taking everything in steps, getting everything legal.


----------



## ozzymama

I can't do anything to help, because my plate already resembles a fat person at a buffet - however, I was at a meeting over the weekend with different seminars. One of the seminars dealt with funding for not for profits. There is a lot of unused money out there, for example TD has money available, Giant Tiger supports a lot of different organizations within their own community, as well Credit Unions. Telus, if you involve one of their employees in any fundraising, Telus matches dollar for dollar whatever their employees raise. So $100.00 raised by one person in a walk-a-thon suddenly becomes $200.00 Plus municipalities usually have community trust/legacy trust funds available to not fr profits, but I can tell you, finding and utilizing funding can be a full-time job. Also, local casinos, especially any on reserve land, very generous.
CGA-Canada :: Certified General Accountants Association of Canada All persons graduating as accountants must after one year of grace, provide their services to not for profits, for free. This is if they want to keep the letters after their names  Contact them, they should be able to provide you with someone to help you set up your organization as well as prepare audited financials. Don't be afraid to ask lawyers for free services at set-up, a nice framed letter on their front reception desk is sometimes all the payment they need - especially larger firms where a junior member will do all the work and the firm reaps the goodwill and advertising - think about it, reaching 100 people guaranteed, what is that worth in advertising dollars, because with social media and the interwebs, reaching one person is like reaching 100.
Good luck! 
There is also a "Meet the Funders" series of sessions, it's like speed dating for funding LOL. I have the contacts for Durham Region, but not for Waterloo, if you are involved with or can make nice with a local not for profit, they can maybe let you know when the meetings are, they are by registration only.


----------



## LaRen616

I wish I lived closer to you guys, I would absolutely love to help you guys!!!!

What you guys are doing is AMAZING! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Wolfgeist

ozzymama said:


> I can't do anything to help, because my plate already resembles a fat person at a buffet - however, I was at a meeting over the weekend with different seminars. One of the seminars dealt with funding for not for profits. There is a lot of unused money out there, for example TD has money available, Giant Tiger supports a lot of different organizations within their own community, as well Credit Unions. Telus, if you involve one of their employees in any fundraising, Telus matches dollar for dollar whatever their employees raise. So $100.00 raised by one person in a walk-a-thon suddenly becomes $200.00 Plus municipalities usually have community trust/legacy trust funds available to not fr profits, but I can tell you, finding and utilizing funding can be a full-time job. Also, local casinos, especially any on reserve land, very generous.
> CGA-Canada :: Certified General Accountants Association of Canada All persons graduating as accountants must after one year of grace, provide their services to not for profits, for free. This is if they want to keep the letters after their names  Contact them, they should be able to provide you with someone to help you set up your organization as well as prepare audited financials. Don't be afraid to ask lawyers for free services at set-up, a nice framed letter on their front reception desk is sometimes all the payment they need - especially larger firms where a junior member will do all the work and the firm reaps the goodwill and advertising - think about it, reaching 100 people guaranteed, what is that worth in advertising dollars, because with social media and the interwebs, reaching one person is like reaching 100.
> Good luck!
> There is also a "Meet the Funders" series of sessions, it's like speed dating for funding LOL. I have the contacts for Durham Region, but not for Waterloo, if you are involved with or can make nice with a local not for profit, they can maybe let you know when the meetings are, they are by registration only.



Wow, thank you so much for all of this information! Super useful!!


----------



## ozzymama

No problem, one of the other seminars was on maintaining viability as a board, writing and rewriting constitutions and by-laws, parliamentary procedure. When you get to that point, or if your organization will employ a board of governors, I am more than happy if you want the info to scan and send it. It's pretty detailed.


----------



## Miss Molly May

HI if you need help with anything in and around Sudbury,Ontario let me know! I could PM you my email. I do not have Facebook


----------



## Wolfgeist

Miss Molly May said:


> HI if you need help with anything in and around Sudbury,Ontario let me know! I could PM you my email. I do not have Facebook


Please do! Are you able to network, transport, foster or help with fundraisers/events? You can e-mail us at [email protected]


----------



## marshies

Website looks great.

I can help with anything happening in Toronto. 

I've PMed you some additional deets.


----------



## EmilyB

This is long overdue. I dealt with Anna of GSD rescue many years ago, we all know how that turned out.


----------



## katieliz

Magwart...brilliant post, that will help this (and any other rescue that needs it) rescue set up effort immensely!

It should be a sticky in the rescue section!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Update...

Still need some foster homes and transporters. Please e-mail [email protected] if you can help with either of these things. Thank you!


----------

